# Awning light problem. Can anyone help please?



## linz (Mar 21, 2010)

hi we are new to all of this. we have a autotrail chieftain SE G. i am trying to turn on the awning light but doesnt work. got no feed to it and not even sure what switch operates it. not had it long and just going through everything. can anyone help please :?: thanks linz and gail.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and I'm sorry but I'm useless to you as I don't know your van at all.   

It may be the "Aux" switch/button on your control panel that operates the awning light. It is on ours so that's one to have a look at until someone who knows your van comes on. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## linz (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks dave for the advise i think you might be right about the aux button it doesn't seem to light up when pushed. i have checked the fuse but no joy there. i think we are on the right track tho


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll give you a bump anyway Linz so the evening shift will see your query.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

On our Autotrail we have a Sargent control panel and the awning light is operated by the Aux button.

When switched on you will hear a momentary bleep from the panel and the led next to the Aux button will be illuminated.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As wak44

dave p


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi linz if you can let me know the year of manufacture of your vehicle i will check the exact configuration of the switches in your vehicle.

If you would like to talk to one of our technical staff tomorrow, then they can be contacted on 01482 678981 or if you send me a PM then i will ask them to call you?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linz,

I have owned two Auto-Trails and on both of them the awning light was switched on by pressing the Aux button.

It takes 3 or 4 seconds after pressing the button before it's illuminated.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

It's operated on the Autotrails by the AUX button on the control panel above the door. However on my one the circuitry blew up becuase some water got into it or at least that's what it looked like when I pulled it apart to see why it wasn't working. By the look of the sealing system this would be quite a common thing as it didn't look up to much. Water had got onto the circuit board and there was obvious signs of overheating damage even though the fuse had not blow...

I've not got around to fixing it yet as the van's laid up for the winter so no idea what it will cost. I'll probably just put a normal bulb in place of the original flouro item as it will be a lot cheaper and easier to source than the original.

Hope this helps, cheers, Mark


----------



## linz (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advise it sure looks like the aux button on control panel is the problem i will have a better look at it. if i sort the prob i will let you know. fingers crossed.

cheers linz


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi Linz

On my one it was the circuitry in the lamp that had been damaged by water ingress and not the circuitry in the control panel as my post could have been interpreted. If you take the 'bowl' off of the lamp on the outside of the motorhome you'll see it's covering a fluorescent tube and a small circuit board. This board has a transformer on it and it was this that had blackened edges around it and that was not working. You can test by using the Aux switch and seeing if you get 12v to the lamp input.

The 'bowl' is sealed to the side of the motorhome by some putty and it was this that had lifted away leaving a tiny gap for water to get in. Of course all this then needed was an oaf in the shape of myself with a power washer and too much time on his hands to manage to squirt the water at sufficiently high pressure and for sufficiently long to get it past the failing putty and into the circuit. One dead lamp!

Cheers, Mark


----------

